# Goodman Snow Services



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

I am starting this thread to keep all of my pictures and videos in one location.

Here is a little background. Started plowin in 2007 at the age of 14. Been plowing ever since. I am currently 18 and in the process of setting my company up as an LLC.

I am 85% (30 drives) residential and 15% (5 med size) commercial. But I do have big plans for next year.ussmileyflag

Enough talk heres the pics.

How it got started in 2007.










Then up graded to this in 2008.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

And now this is my small "fleet"



















Some plowing pics from one of my commercial properties.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

A couple more


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

The last ones


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

if no big lots only small drives i bet you would take the honda anytime over the truck right ? 

boy do i miss my old honda 3004x4 with 4ft blade.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Nice stuff for someone so young.......

Possible to see a few more of the quad plow? Seems to have wings......


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

sweetk30;1194862 said:


> if no big lots only small drives i bet you would take the honda anytime over the truck right ?
> 
> boy do i miss my old honda 3004x4 with 4ft blade.


Very rarely to I wish to be back on the quad full time. I now use it for backup and have my helper run it on some sidewalks. Not only was it very cold, it became to much of a hassle and danger to pull the trailer everystorm. I can plow my drives just as fast with my truck and touch up with a shovel. The quad did pay for itself in two years and will always have a spot in my fleet.



forestfireguy;1194877 said:


> Nice stuff for someone so young.......
> 
> Possible to see a few more of the quad plow? Seems to have wings......


Thank you very much. I work hard for what I have.

Here is the link to my wing build on the quad.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=97051


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Looking like your going in the right direction Brock. Good to see a young guy that's not glued to the computer or game console. You seem to be off to a great start. Best of luck to you.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

wow really nice pics and you do very nice work


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

linycctitan;1194940 said:


> Looking like your going in the right direction Brock. Good to see a young guy that's not glued to the computer or game console. You seem to be off to a great start. Best of luck to you.


Thank you very much. Living on a farm has really beat the work ethics into me.



tls22;1194977 said:


> wow really nice pics and you do very nice work


Thank you. I take pride in my accounts and try to keep them looking good.

I will be adding an employee next year and hope I can still obtain the professional quality I strive for.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Looks good Brock, I need to find me a cheap snow blower like yours.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Elwer Lawn Care;1195254 said:


> Looks good Brock, I need to find me a cheap snow blower like yours.


Good luck finding a cheap one. I think I paid between 4 and 5 for mine. Now it never gets used.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

you have the quad i want is yours fully auto or semi auto?


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Keep working hard! That is some nice stuff! I started about the same age as you.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

truck and atv look great! i hope you have great success with them along the way! keep it up


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Great looking equipment. You seem to be doing well.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

randomb0b123;1195775 said:


> you have the quad i want is yours fully auto or semi auto?


The quad is semi auto matic. My only complaint is that it is all time four wheel drive and its hard to depress the button to shift into reverse (with heavy gloves on)



Brant'sLawnCare;1195793 said:


> Keep working hard! That is some nice stuff! I started about the same age as you.


Thanks. I am hoping to grow my business quite a bit. I have the drive to do it just gonna take a lot of work to get there.



KMBertog;1195800 said:


> truck and atv look great! i hope you have great success with them along the way! keep it up


Thank you very much. Your company is one of the ones I look up to on here. I would love to be able to operate as much equipment as you guys do someday.



RAM_ON97;1195936 said:


> Great looking equipment. You seem to be doing well.


Thanks for the compliment


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking great Brock. Good luck this winter and in the yrs to come keep up the great work and it will come


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Looking good Brock! keep it up


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice Machines, Are those lawn boy wheels on that toro?


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

looks like you have come a long way from where you started...keep up the good work


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

f250man;1197349 said:


> Looking great Brock. Good luck this winter and in the yrs to come keep up the great work and it will come


Thank you very much. Good luck to you too.



deere615;1197464 said:


> Looking good Brock! keep it up


Thank you



97f250Heavyduty;1197800 said:


> Nice Machines, Are those lawn boy wheels on that toro?


They are what ever came stock on it from the toro dealer. I would like to switch them to pneumatic tires sometime. It honestly never gets used much though.



STIHL GUY;1197825 said:


> looks like you have come a long way from where you started...keep up the good work


I have tried to keep a steady growth. Dont miss that lawn mower one bit. Only paid $400 for it so it paid itself off over and over. Thanks


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Here is my newest purchase. Hoping to pay for it over the summer and maybe add a spreader to it this winter. Have some lights to add to it yet but ill get it finished soon. And by the way. That load of stone was 3.1 tons. Dont plan on loading it that heavy again. Handled it fine, but it is a lot.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Holy heavy load!!!


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

Holy heav load it right but it looked like it handled it fine and asked for some more.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Was it able to dump?


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

yes it was a heavy load. i know i will catch all kinds of crap about how unsafe it is, but as long as drive smart and easy its ok. I dont plan on loading it this heavy again and will be adding air bags and side boards. It dumped no problem.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Lookin good there young buck! Hard work does pay I grew up on a farm myself and it makes you durable. Pat your Mom and Dad on the back next time your with them and tell them thanks for the good upbringing.


----------



## bruin250 (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks great buddy,we have a very similar setup,but i dont have a truck and plow but soon hopefully lol.Keep up the great work.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Yes the company sure has came a long way since I started. Hoping to add another small truck this winter and then by the looks of it a bigger dump truck for next year. Something in the 6-8 ton range.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Here are a few more pictures. One is loaded up and headin out to do a drive way install and then me with 3.6ton of 411's on wesport Airbags going on tommorrow. Also is a pic of one of the walkbehind spreaders torn down for paint and rebuild. Most would probably count this as a throw a way item but it makes me money so I take care of it. Tare it down and repaint it to work for many more years.


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks good what kind of airbag kit did ya get.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I have a feeling that truck is not going to like you to much!


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Good looking work you do!

Those dumper dog's make spring and shock companies happy along with transmission repair companies along with many others due to the abuse it allows people to do to their trucks! No other better way to beat up a truck imo, I have always said the 1 ton is the most abused actual dump truck around then the dumper dog's (and others like them) allow 3/4 tons to be thrown in the same category. I saw an another truck with a like a dumper dog insert (was another brand) on an F250 getting 12 yards of hardwood mulch last week...it was a contractor for mulch company and had 6' sides on it but come on its a 250, it hauls everyday saw same truck today driving down road loaded with head lights pointed towards sky! When I heard someone on CB say, "...12 yards AA Hardwood," and I saw the loader load him I was laughing...

Same company had a dump truck body come off the truck while dumping last year at a customer's wondered why and how it could happen, now I know!


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

i hope that trucks manual


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

In my defense this is not how I treat my truck. I am still gettin figured out how much a bucket full is at the quarry. Two ton is about the heaviest I try and go. This was the first load of 411's and now I know that two scoops was to much. This is easy on the truck compared to what jobs it gets at the farm. It is a work truck and handles the weight ok...either way its going to cost me money so it might as well make me money too.

And it is a 5k airbag kit from firestone.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

mullis56;1274293 said:


> Good looking work you do!
> 
> Those dumper dog's make spring and shock companies happy along with transmission repair companies along with many others due to the abuse it allows people to do to their trucks! No other better way to beat up a truck imo, I have always said the 1 ton is the most abused actual dump truck around then the dumper dog's (and others like them) allow 3/4 tons to be thrown in the same category. I saw an another truck with a like a dumper dog insert (was another brand) on an F250 getting 12 yards of hardwood mulch last week...it was a contractor for mulch company and had 6' sides on it but come on its a 250, it hauls everyday saw same truck today driving down road loaded with head lights pointed towards sky! When I heard someone on CB say, "...12 yards AA Hardwood," and I saw the loader load him I was laughing...
> 
> Same company had a dump truck body come off the truck while dumping last year at a customer's wondered why and how it could happen, now I know!


I completely agree! The one ton dumps are abused time and time again. I would never load a truck like that and put an employee in it. I am very careful and again this is not how the truck will be loaded regularly. I had the work lined up and had to get it done. I am looking for a bigger one dump truck next year as the company grows. I am primarily snow only and this dump insert seemed like the best option for me. It opened up the opertunity of hauling material in the summer and bulk salt and some snow in the winter. Im not trying to defend myself as I know my truck was way overloaded but I do not want you guys to look at me as someone who beats the snot out of my truck and doesnt know what I am doing.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice equipment. I'm 17 and I started with my 2004 Arctic Cat 500 with a 60" plow. Then I went to a 1989 Chevy 2500 with an 8' Fisher. I'm curently using my Dad's 2010 Toyota Tundra with a 7.5' Fisher. But, I'm buying my own truck this Summer and I'm going to put a plow on it when I get out of college next Spring. Like you I have bean saving my penies and working hard to get where I am.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Do you load the truck or is there a loader guy? Alot of times its the loader operator where I buy my stone hes not good and just dumps it in there my trailer is always overloaded. The place I brought salt at though man that guy was good, if I asked for 1 ton I got it or damn near close-multiple times he got it right at 1.00tons. And he has no scale on the bucket! I asked!


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

looks like an anderson spreader not scotts


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

mercer_me;1274489 said:


> Nice equipment. I'm 17 and I started with my 2004 Arctic Cat 500 with a 60" plow. Then I went to a 1989 Chevy 2500 with an 8' Fisher. I'm curently using my Dad's 2010 Toyota Tundra with a 7.5' Fisher. But, I'm buying my own truck this Summer and I'm going to put a plow on it when I get out of college next Spring. Like you I have bean saving my penies and working hard to get where I am.


Yup keep working hard and things will fall into place.



deere615;1274611 said:


> Do you load the truck or is there a loader guy? Alot of times its the loader operator where I buy my stone hes not good and just dumps it in there my trailer is always overloaded. The place I brought salt at though man that guy was good, if I asked for 1 ton I got it or damn near close-multiple times he got it right at 1.00tons. And he has no scale on the bucket! I asked!


I load it myself there. I like it that way because like you said most of the guys loading dont care. They will load it like a 8 ton dump. The reason it was so heavy is because I hauled 57's and had it to a science on getting two tons in it. That was my first load of 411's and wasnt sure on the wait per bucket full. From now on I will know. Like the T300 Bobcat is exactly 1 ton of 57's/bucket



havenlax18;1274614 said:


> looks like an anderson spreader not scotts


 Nope. Definitly a scotts. Says it right on the front of the hopper


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

Just a little tip about the reverse issue with your quad, I have a honda 450ES with the push button shift, and for plowing I modified it with a simple zip tie so that I did not have to press down on the little red button to shift to reverse anymore.... Should work for yours too... when you press down on that little red reverse button, it locks the brake lever together with a small lever underneath of it, and when it pulls that lower lever out, it pulls on a cable that allows the trans tor shift to reverse, on mine I pushed the red button, pulled in the lever, then zipped a zip tie around the exposed lower cable so that it does not let the reverse lever return to the normal position anymore, and now I can shifft to reverse without pressing the red button.... should work for you too....

Matthew


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

I am sorry your right, The anderson spreader look exactly the same and have the same specifications.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

ontario026;1274678 said:


> Just a little tip about the reverse issue with your quad, I have a honda 450ES with the push button shift, and for plowing I modified it with a simple zip tie so that I did not have to press down on the little red button to shift to reverse anymore.... Should work for yours too... when you press down on that little red reverse button, it locks the brake lever together with a small lever underneath of it, and when it pulls that lower lever out, it pulls on a cable that allows the trans tor shift to reverse, on mine I pushed the red button, pulled in the lever, then zipped a zip tie around the exposed lower cable so that it does not let the reverse lever return to the normal position anymore, and now I can shifft to reverse without pressing the red button.... should work for you too....
> 
> Matthew


Ill keep that and mind and try in in the fall when getting stuff ready again. Thanks for the tip.



havenlax18;1274860 said:


> I am sorry your right, The anderson spreader look exactly the same and have the same specifications.


Ya I believe there made by the same company..Could be wrong. Its a decent little spreader. Paid 60 bucks for it at an auction and its paid for itself.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Well here is my score for today. Got it hauled home. I will get a little better pictures of the stuff when I get it all unloaded and put away. I got a snow ex 1075 pivot pro with the swing away mount, a 7.5 meyer blade, meyer mount for a 2002 + ford f250 and f350, a pump mount for a meyer and a extra set of leaves for my truck. Picked it all up for $800. The only thing I need is a controller for the snow ex.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice buy! Is it just me or do the moldboards on those plows look really short?


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Keep up the hard work. That Dumper Dog looks nice!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

deere615;1274611 said:


> Do you load the truck or is there a loader guy? Alot of times its the loader operator where I buy my stone hes not good and just dumps it in there my trailer is always overloaded. The place I brought salt at though man that guy was good, if I asked for 1 ton I got it or damn near close-multiple times he got it right at 1.00tons. And he has no scale on the bucket! I asked!


The nursery i workd in we had 2 mexicans that could tell how much was in a bucket with in like 30 lbs they couldnt speak english well but they could do that go figure



GMCHD plower;1280763 said:


> Nice buy! Is it just me or do the moldboards on those plows look really short?


 it looks right should be like 25 inches or so but its a small picture so


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I always hope they overload me....the trucks are built to work & thats what I paid for them to do.


In most cases (for me anyway)
Overloaded = material I didn't pay for = money in my pocket


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

I wish it was free material. Here I weigh in and out. So you pay for what you get.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Here are some better pictures of my recent purchase. I ended up with a Snow Ex 1075 Pivot Pro, 7.5 Meyers blade, Misc. Meyers mounts and an extra set of leaf springs for my truck. Not bad for $800 bucks. The spreader needed a good cleanup and controller. The plow moldboard is junk, but I will use the A-Frame off of it. The mounts will be up for sale if anyone needs them. On to the pics. Started to tear down the spreader. Main frame going in for blasting. Did a modification to the motor housing. Put some weld nuts on so I could remove the bottom cover and clean it out. All that salt sitting in there is hard on motors.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

just a few more


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Here are my two latest stone jobs. I thought they turned out pretty good.

First one of the day was a new driveway install. Took about 13Ton










This one I redid the existing driveway. Took about 19Ton










32Ton was enough for one day with my equipment.

P.S. Sorry about the small pictures. They were taken with my Nextel. Not the best camera.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Ordered some new shirts. I wanted something a little more professional looking so I went with polos. Can have them done for same price as t-shirt and they look better. Gonna be getting more for employees soon. Tell me what you think. Not sure if I like the safety green or gray better.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Been a busy week. Finally broke down and bought a second truck. The truck is going to need some work but I knew that going into it. Since I am relatively snow only it will give me something to work on in the shop to keep busy. It is a 1989 Chevy one ton with a 9.2 Boss V plow. Truck is very strong mechanically, just has the normal Chevy cancer. The plow and the service bed on it kind of sealed the deal as far as price went. Ill get pics when I pick it up. Not sure if it will be this week or after I get back from SIMA. Probably wont post many pictures till its fully redone because I dont feel like hearing everyone saying how rusty or junky it is. Why let all of these old trucks sit and rot in someones driveway when you can put $500 dollars worth of body panels and paint on it and have a good looking truck.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I like the before and after pics if you got em, at least you acknowledge its rusty ahead of time


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

alldayrj;1288597 said:


> I like the before and after pics if you got em, at least you acknowledge its rusty ahead of time


I will definitly take some, just not sure how many I will post right away. Just get tired of people bashing everyone about how that truck was a piece of junk and how it was not worth what they paid for it blah blah blah. I dont have $30,000 to throw at another plow truck so I am taking a truck all have $6000 in to set up and having it make me the same as a $30,000 truck. I paid $800 for my meyers on my 06 ford and a $5000 dollar blade would have made me the same per hour. If I dont post them on here I will PM you a couple.


----------



## AndysLawnCare (Jun 8, 2011)

Brock i bet it looks geat for its age. Im kind of looking at the same truck with rust and everything..i say as long as its making you money its a good truck.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

some pics of my latest project

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1296249&posted=1#post1296249


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Well here is what happend to our skid loader at the farm. Not sure really what happened but we are assuming electrical. Luckily dad got out ok. Was kind of a surprise for me becasue I am a volunteer fire fighter and had no idea I was respoding to our skid loader untill I pulled up in our brush truck. On a good note I beleive we will be getting a new T750 to reaplace it.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

T750s are beasts you will love it...glad your dad got out OK!


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

That sucks, I have heard of so many of these track loaders going up in flames.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Wow never heard of that before, once seen a t190 on fire. In 2 years im getting a new one. Was really interested in the 870 but itt just might be too big so mabey the 750?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Ya looks a lot worse by these pictures than the ones you texted me the day it happened.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Here is the new truck in the fleet (minus the spreader). Take a look at the link to see the restoration process.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1309085&posted=1#post1309085


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

the truck came out good


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Creek View Prop;1309170 said:


> the truck came out good


thank you.


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice looking truck!


----------



## muffy189 (Jan 26, 2011)

nice set ups brock its great to see young people like you getting into plowing i started when i was 10 with our backhoe. Took over for my dad when i turned 16 now im 40 and its been along time plowing and i never get tired of it. congrats on everything and good luck this winter LET IT SNOW!!!!!!


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Man that sucks about your T300. At least you get a new shinny toy to play with. I also like the new shirts. The green is better in my opinion.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Time to start thinking about winter around here. Pulled all the plows out and got them ready to go. I started using my own shop instead of rlying on the one at our farm,,,,,and mine is a little smaller then what im used to. Two plows fill it up and it takes some manuvering to get them in and out. Everything is ready now and the building is filled with pallets of salt. Also snapped a few pictures of a fisher truck that I passed on the way home from college. Do not see much fisher around here.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Here are some more random pictures of getting stuff ready. The first batch is when I installed the "custom console" in the 3500.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Next is some shots of my route book that I thought would help some people out as far as laying out theirs. These are the two that I gave to my drivers. All of mine is on a Nook Tablet, which is what I will eventually be switching to for the whole company.

Picture 1: Books

Picture 2: This is the service log they must fill out with each account. If you do not turn these in at the end of storm, YOU DON'T GET PAID!!

Picture 3: My snow response plan is broken down into a color system. This was the easiest and somewhat dumby proof way of doing it. Each service level is color coded. If I call the guys and say "run the green accounts" they know what to do.

Picture 4: This is just a breakdown of both routes included in the book. They run there route and then call in to see if help is needed on the second route.

Picture 5: This is an example of what a residential site sheet looks like. I make a sheet for each property and they are placed in the book in the order in which they will be plowed.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Looks good man. have you had any snow yet?


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

More route book stuff.

Picture 1: Commercial Site Map- I try and detail everything out so the operator has no questions.

Picture 2: More service logs.

Picture 3: Operators are required to fill out a truck check sheet that is to be turned in with their service logs. This includes a pre and post trip inspection.

Picture 4: This is how I color code the route sheets.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Just some random pictures of my equipment. These are the two trucks that I personally own, but I also have a sub contractor who runs a Ford f250 with Meyers blade. We run three routes, two are completely full and then I do a couple as well as run around and do all the cleanup. Not to bad for being 19 I guess. Now I just need some snow:bluebounc


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

4x4Farmer;1394997 said:


> Looks good man. have you had any snow yet?


Not yet. We about got a salt run in yesterday, but by the time I got the crews called and ready to roll, the temp jumped 4 degrees and we were back to wet blacktop. We were going to go out last night since it dropped to 23 degrees, but it was so windy the lots were dry when I checked at 3 A.M.

How is your season going?


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice organized system!


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Good to see a young guy so organized, make sure you keep up on the organization once the snow starts it will save you many problems down the road and will really help for future bidding.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Not going to good. We haven't had a push yet. A couple of light dusting so we threw some salt down but thats it. Hopefully the new year will bring some snow.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

The old one ton Chevy turned out really well, I bet your just itching try out that Boss V. 

Did you weld in a set of upper A arm gussets to prevent the frame frame cracking?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

WOW you really got your stuff in order!! I like that, seems like your way ahead of me in the snow game! I love the look of the chevy and i am not a fan of red trucks, you did a great job looks like you keep everything clean and organized keep it up man!!


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Eronningen;1395026 said:


> Nice organized system!


Thank you. I am very OCD when it comes to being organized.



Longae29;1395039 said:


> Good to see a young guy so organized, make sure you keep up on the organization once the snow starts it will save you many problems down the road and will really help for future bidding.


Yup. I have always ran my business by the theory or being organized to the level you hope to have your business at in 5 years...if that makes any since. Basically stay ahead of the game so when you grow to fast or an opportunity for expansion comes along, you are not caught off guard. Thanks for the compliment.



4x4Farmer;1395041 said:


> Not going to good. We haven't had a push yet. A couple of light dusting so we threw some salt down but thats it. Hopefully the new year will bring some snow.


Ya I would at least liked to have billed out some work by the first of the year, but o well. That is the chance we take in this industry.



CAT 245ME;1395094 said:


> The old one ton Chevy turned out really well, I bet your just itching try out that Boss V.
> 
> Did you weld in a set of upper A arm gussets to prevent the frame frame cracking?


Thanks. I put a lot of work into this old girl to make her what she is. I have not done the A arm gussets yet. That is in the plans for next year though. It will be a summer project. I plan to rebuild the motor and trans as well as fix up the interior. It will basically new truck after that.



deere615;1395359 said:


> WOW you really got your stuff in order!! I like that, seems like your way ahead of me in the snow game! I love the look of the chevy and i am not a fan of red trucks, you did a great job looks like you keep everything clean and organized keep it up man!!


I take a lot of pride in the snow side of the business, since that is all my business is. You are way ahead of me on growing your business, but I am only able to expand 4 months out of the year unfortunately. Farming is my passion, but plowing is a close second. Keep up the good work Brad, good to see another guy my age making a successful business.


----------



## POWER STROKE (Oct 23, 2010)

Every thing looks great, I was wonder what program did you use to make the "Residential Sheet" .


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

POWER STROKE;1395420 said:


> Every thing looks great, I was wonder what program did you use to make the "Residential Sheet" .


I just made a template using Microsoft Word. Check your PM's

If any body wants a copy of any of these sheets let me know. Just give me you email and I will send a blank one.


----------



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

Very impressive. Great job fixing up the old chevy. Good luck this season and with your business


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

JLsDmax;1395704 said:


> Very impressive. Great job fixing up the old chevy. Good luck this season and with your business


Thanks,you to.


----------

